# Offshore Surfside/Freeport



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

Refreshing my call list for upcoming season. 32 Fountain, 275 x2 Verados with 370 gallons so range is not an issue. Trip costs are split and vary on distance and speed. Must have experience, own gear, and be willing to help out with cleanup. Please let me know what type of fishing you like most, and if you have weekday availability.


----------



## ufguy_45 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey my name is Adam. I fish Freeport quite frequently always looking for a ride offshore. I usually have Sundays and Mondays off. 386.216.9610


----------



## raruga (Sep 19, 2012)

*add me to your calling list*

I don't mid splitting costs and helping clean the boat.
my experience offshore is 2-3miles offshore limited by Kayak fishing. I fish the rig and buoys off surfside and at High Island. and on that party boat out of Galveston once a yr. I have the gear for offshore and looking forward to going out there and not being crowded with some on either side (party boat) or having the ability to stand up and walk (kayak). 
ramonm g.
713-855-0660


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

*offshore fishing*

may be interested in a new fishing buddy.i have plenty of experience offshore and have fished Gunnison and boomvang and Nansen a bunch.i love to catch blackfin and yellowfin anytime I can.trolling for dolphin and wahoo is a hoot.my schedule is very flexible.my brother lives on paradise island Bahamas so I got spoiled being able to fish 30 minutes after leaving port.david 281-638-1409


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

15 years offshore experience.
I have all my own gear and fish with Staybent (Bernard), (Seasick), Brice (Outcast) Woody (Snapper Slapper Lures).
Cleaning fish, boat, rods, and reels is always part of the trip.
Splitting costs evenly is always expected
Non smoker
Able and willing to trailer/tow vessel
Fairly knowlegdable with all electronics

I have a some vaca time saved but weekends are usually my time

832-444-5691
Tristram


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Offshore*

My wife and I live in Galveston. We are willing and able to go on the weekend May 7,8,9 2013. She out fishes me. She has been on Party boats tuna fishing and for snappers. We have the experience and willingness to go. That's the only time we both want to go.
On the other hand, I have a wealth of knowledge offshore. I have a week off at a time due to being a crew boat captain for 8 years and running the party boats in Galveston every once in a while. I make an even better deckhand and prefer to fish and help others. Like to jigg, troll, drop and catch fish anyway you want to try. Open to long or short trips.
Please keep me in mind for any up coming trips.
Thanks Victor # 832-704-0687


----------

